# 2013 budget sunchaser vacation villas



## Spark1 (May 17, 2013)

When I received the exciting changes are coming to your resort in 2013 there budget stated the Refurbishment bing renovations was(14 percent of op costs) total costs before management fee. Total maintenance fee for a two bedroom 949.88. There was no mention of replacement of the resort.


----------

